# Unlock your Sony Ericsson Mobile Phone for free



## gebbel (10 Aug 2009)

I used this program today to unlock a phone I bought on ebay. The phone was locked to the Orange UK network, now it is SIM free! Saves you money and the hassle of bringing it into someone who knows how. All this info I got on Boards.ie (that's not a plug btw!)

Supported phones for unlocking are:

C510, C702, C901, C902, C903, C905 
G905, G705 
K630, K660, K850, K858 
T700, TM506 
V640 
W595, W705, W715, W760, W890, W902, W908, W910, W980 
Z750, Z770, Z780 

1.Register at 
2.Download software
3.Install and launch program
4.Install drivers if you have not
5.turn off phone and connect with pressing 2+5
6.press unlock

Easy!


----------



## MaryBe (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Unlock your Mobile Phone for free*

Are any of those Nokia phones?


----------



## gebbel (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Unlock your Mobile Phone for free*



MaryBM said:


> Are any of those Nokia phones?



No. Just checked and only Sony Ericsson phones are supported.

For any technically minded people, this is what the website states:



> Full non-testpoint unlock of all A2 platform based phones (all except of CID53)



I will update the thread title.


----------

